
Show HN: Automated migration of WordPress (and other) sites to a new host or URL - dustout
https://magicmigration.com
======
sbr464
For leads, you could potentially talk to hosts, such as WPEngine etc, about
getting a link or mention in their FAQ about migrations? I'm sure if it's a
useful tool (haven't tested) or has good help docs, it wouldn't be a threat.

~~~
dustout
That's a great idea. A lot of work has gone into this so I think it would be a
very good fit for that. Though you're walked through the process I probably
should add more documentation.

------
dustout
I would love any feedback possible, including thoughts on pricing. Any
suggestions on finding users for this tool would be great too. Thank you to
everyone in advance!

~~~
brennebeck
I’d like to reach out via email but don’t see any info in your profile. Is
there another channel?

~~~
dustout
You can use the 'Contact Us' form at
[https://magicmigration.com/contact/](https://magicmigration.com/contact/) and
I'll get it and will reply via email.

